# How to pop off rear speaker grills



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

96 Altima...

Trying to put in some replacement speakers in the rear deck...

How do you get the original plastic speaker grills off so I can remove the old speakers and put in new ones???

Thanx
STeve


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

not sure on the altima...on my sentra I have to lower the seats, remove a couple of plastic panels, then unsnap the rear deck and take it completely off. The speaker grills don't come off individually


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

That was going to be my next attempt...but I really didn't think they would unsnap...

Thanx
Steve


----------

